# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Giúp mình build cấu hình chơi DOTA 2

## haudinhads

mình đang muốn build 1 desktop mới 100% nhưng ko rành về hàng công nghệ lắm, chỉ biết là lắp ráp từng món sẽ rẻ hơn so với mua nguyên bộ. mình chủ yếu chơi dota 2 thôi, muốn chơi được mượt mà, max setting. mình có khoảng 20 triệu, mọi người tư vấn giúp mình nhé! cảm ơn mọi người rất nhiều!

----------


## jindovn

vga: asus 2gb strix gtx960-dc2oc-2gd5
cpu: intel® core™ i5-4690k 3.5ghz lga 1150
main: asus z97-a lga 1150
ram: ddr3 8gb(1600) kingston hyper x fury (hx316c10fbk2/8)(2x4gb) đen
hdd: western digital caviar black 1tb - 64mb cache - 7200 vòng - sata 3
ssd: kingston 120gb 2.5" hyper x fury shfs37a
psu: corsair builder vs550 550w - 85% efficiency - active pfc

----------


## rocodie

tham khảo cấu hình này nha bạn:
mainboard : asrock b85m-itx - haswell lga 1150
cpu: intel xeon e3-1231v3 3.4ghz (3.7ghz turbo boost ) haswell lga 1150
tản nhiệt khí cho cpu: id cooling is-50 -top-down cpu cooler
ram : panram gaming light sword 8gb ( 2x4gb ) bus 1600
card màn hình: palit nvidia gtx 960 oc 2gb ( 128 bit ) ddr5
ssd: panram velocity 240gb - true speed ssd sata 3
case - vỏ máy tính: phanteks enthoo evolv
nguồn máy tính : sharkoon wpm 600w - 80 plus bronze - single rail

----------


## nhatrang102

Cảm ơn bác đã chia sẻ những thông tin hữu ích lên đây  chúc bác mua may bán đắt.

----------

